# Mini Bazooka



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone modified a tube (cut down and made shorter)? I have an old tapetech I think I may try to make a mini bazooka out of it. I think it can be done with a little careful planning shouldn't be too difficult. I think it would have some good use from backsides of small closets to taping off of scaffolding to low ceilings. I suppose I could just invest in a new one but as long as I have plenty of parts and the patience I might as well try.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd say go for it!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

can't really say you invented it since they been selling a 2 ft'r for several years, but that is all it is, just cut it down and put the end back on it. I only have two, if I had a third, I'd do it, sho nuff, but I have to have a spare, ya know, I use wd-40 so I got to have a back-up.:thumbsup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> can't really say you invented it since they been selling a 2 ft'r for several years, but that is all it is, just cut it down and put the end back on it. I only have two, if I had a third, I'd do it, sho nuff, but I have to have a spare, ya know, I use wd-40 so I got to have a back-up.:thumbsup:


 It will be more than just cutting off the end of the tube that is for sure, the control tube will have to be shortened along with some other things to make it work and still advance the tape. I know they have been making them for many years and I don't think that they are short as 2 ft , I am guessing around 36" maybe a little longer. I am not sure how much I can shorten the standard tube and make sure things will run smooth but I will find out when things slow down some so I can start on this project. If you look at the tape worm the mini and full size tube there really isn't a whole lot of difference in length, but I am going to custom size mine.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It's possible, I'll second what the capt is saying, and same as him, I have 2, one for back up.......but if I had a third one:yes:

I'm sure the boys from Columbia would help you, you are the Mod here so:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Go for it man. It sure would be sweet to have a short one for them pesky closets.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I was looking at my tube today,,,, seems like you could pull the head offf and remove 4 or 5 inches from the top, then cut the rest off below the cutter(bottom up), ending up with one around 2 ft without haveing to re-design all the patrs.

Disclaimer: But then again I did a few before I looked at it

Biggest prob I can see is that you need a ft or better for the tape reel,,, If you attach the tape reel to the cutter sleeve itself, and cut off 5" from the top,,, you'd have one around 2' or 28"

I know what you'r thinking,,"put the beer down and step away from the keyboard!!!"

But then again, if you reduce the tape holder to only hold 250' rolls, it would fit very nicely on the cutter.

OR you could leave it at the lenght it is and set it so that the top is above the cutter and the bottom is below the cutter,,ya know, if you think you'd rip the tape with it on the cutter handle.

Okay, okay,, I'll quit !!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I was looking at my tube today,,,, seems like you could pull the head offf and remove 4 or 5 inches from the top, then cut the rest off below the cutter(bottom up), ending up with one around 2 ft without haveing to re-design all the patrs.
> 
> Disclaimer: But then again I did a few before I looked at it
> 
> ...


I was running the bazooka today, The only thought process I put into it was that the cutter sleeve would half to be advanced up 4 or 5 more inches, or the bazooka would feel un-balanced when operating it. So attacking the tube from the top and bottom would make sense. But then again, I'm not the most mechanically gifted person out there. (that's why I'm a taper) But I still think it could be easily done.

I think 2'-6" (30") would be short enough.......notice how no metric was used in this post, so







to you metric lovers


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Capt & 2Buck you both make valid points, It has to be balanced out, and also not to worried about using 250' rolls mini tube use a mini roll, I would like to shorten the control tube which will help out with the minimum inches for the correct tape advance, then also shorten top & bottom which I guessing really wont matter because ultimately the tube is just the tube don't matter which end you cut off you will get the same results. But there are other things that will need to be shortened which i think will be the easy part. I really wont have much time on my hands to really dive into it for a couple of weeks but hopefully I can post some pictures of the progress. I once knew a guy years ago that insisted that He needed a larger banjo for stringing tape so he had one custom made out of stainless steel which held almost twice the amount of mud as a regular banjo, sure he could go for a long time but the weight of just the banjo alone without the mud , well lets just say this if you were looking to build up some muscles that would be the way to do it. It was crazy insane.


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

I'd call aluminum tube guys before I brought out the hacksaw. It's almost certainly a standard size.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I think I would use a pipe cutter..at least for a few spins to get a dead center ring to follow or just take my time spinning the cutter around.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Alluminium can be cut with a tungsten tip drop saw. I did not believe it until a window guy showed me. Trust me it realy works.:thumbsup: Just go REALY SLOW so a it doesnt catch.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Alluminium can be cut with a tungsten tip drop saw. I did not believe it until a window guy showed me. Trust me it realy works.:thumbsup: Just go REALY SLOW so a it doesnt catch.


 Yup :thumbsup:, just make sure it's a fine tooth blade otherwise they'll grab.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Just in case nobody picked up on that. That is Ausie/Kiwi ingenuity. (I cant spell for crap)


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*your choice*

your choice but by the time I lubed it and when done have to clean it, I could have bombed the closet out hand tape


----------

